# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Θεωρία του στείρου εντέρου

## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Επειδή τα χθεσινά μου σχόλια σε μια ομάδα (για ένα προϊόν που διαφιμήστηκε) αφαιρέθηκαν, θα τα αναρτήσω και εδώ λόγο της σπουδαιότητάς τους.
Τα τελευταία χρόνια, πολλά φαρμακευτικά φυτά και εκχυλίσματα, συγκεντρώνουν το ερευνητικό ενδιαφέρον, επειδή παρουσιάζουν αντιβακτηριακές και αντιπρωτοζωικές ιδιότητες. Θέλω όμως να σχολιάσω τα εξής:
1. «Τα κοκκίδια είναι φυσιολογικά παρόντα στο πεπτικό σύστημα των πουλιών σε μια "ισορροπημένη" ποσότητα και συνυπάρχουν με τους άλλους μικροοργανισμούς που σχηματίζουν την βακτηριακή χλωρίδα των πουλιών.»
Στα finches και κατά επέκταση και στα καναρίνια, η ύπαρξη και η απoικιoποίηση ωφέλιμων βακτηρίων αμφισβητείται (θεωρία του στείρου εντέρου του Δρ Marshall). Αυτό έχει αναφερθεί και σε διεθνές Κτηνιατρικό Συνέδριο το 1989. Συνεπώς αυτά που λέει το προϊόν (για αποικιοποίηση κλπ.) δεν ισχύουν για τα finches όπως η καρδερίνα, αλλά μόνο για άλλα πτηνά συντροφιάς όπως τα ψιττακοειδή, τα περιστέρια κλπ.
2. «…αλλά στα νεογέννητα δεν συμβουλεύουμε να δοθεί έως την 15 ημέρα της ζωής τους . Αυτό γίνετε για να επιτρέψει την ανάπτυξη της εντερικής χλωρίδας.»
Η περίοδος από την γέννηση έως τον απογαλακτισμό, είναι από τις πιο κρίσιμες για τα περισσότερα finches όπως η καρδερίνα και δεν μας συμφέρει να μην χορηγούμε φυτικές αντικκοκιδιακές ουσίες.
Τα περισσότερα βότανα που χρησιμοποιούνται κατά των κοκκιδίων, δεν έχουν επίπτωση στην φυσιολογική μικροβιακή χλωρίδα των πτηνών (περιστεριών, ψιττακοειδών κλπ). Για παράδειγμα η αλισίνη (allicin) που βρίσκεται στο σκόρδο, έχει παρόμοια δράση με την metronidazole και έχει δείξει ότι βοηθά στην παρεμπόδιση αποικιοποίησης μικροοργανισμών όπως Salmonella, E. Coli, Candida albicans, διαφόρων τύπων κοκκιδίων (coccidia) και ελμνίθων. Παράλληλα είναι εντελώς ακίνδυνη στα ωφέλιμα γαλακτικά βακτήρια του εντέρου (BioVet. The Role of Natural Antimicrobials in the Prevention and Treatment of Trichomonas Infection in Pigeons. Issue No1, November 1996). 
Άλλοι φυσικοί τρόποι καταπολέμησης των ασθενειών όπως η κοκκιδίωση, συμπεριλαμβάνουν χορήγηση αντιοξειδωτικών ουσιών και μικροοργανισμών (προβιοτικών), που προκαλούν «εξαλειπτικό ανταγωνισμό» (τα ευεργετικά βακτήρια αποκλείουν τα παθογόνα). Αυτό όμως προϋποθέτει την χρήση ενός βακτηριακού πληθυσμού ικανού να επιβιώνει, να ανταγωνίζεται και να αντέχει σε συνθήκες όπως το έντερο των finches, το οποίο δεν έχει σχεδιαστεί για αποικιοποίηση μικροβιακής χλωρίδας. Τα μόνα προβιοτικά που είναι ικανά να φθάσουν ζωντανά στο εκτροφείο (δεν χρειάζονται ψυγείο) και να πετύχουν εξαλειπτικό ανταγωνισμό στο έντερο των finches, είναι οι ΕΜ. Τα βακτήρια φωτοσύνθεσης που περιέχονται μεταξύ των 10 διαφορετικών ειδών μικροοργανισμών των ΕΜ, είναι σε θέση να ανταγωνιστούν και να εξαλείψουν σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα (5 – 10 λεπτά), ακόμα και το πιο τοξικό παθογόνο μικρόβιο! Παράλληλα ορισμένοι μικροοργανισμοί των ΕΜ, είναι σε θέση να παράγουν μια ευρεία ποικιλία αντιοξειδωτικών και ζυμωτικών ενζύμων που είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για τα πτηνά συντροφιάς και κυρίως τα finches.
Δεν θέλω να μειώνω κανένα προϊόν, όμως στα πτηνά μας πρέπει να δίνουμε τα καλύτερα!
ΥΣ. Η βάση αυγοτροφής έχει δύο από τα σπουδαιότερα βότανα (σκόρδο, ρίγανη), για την παρεμπόδιση της κοκκιδίωσης στα πτηνά συντροφιάς και θα προστεθούν και οι ΕΜ. Επίσης οι ΕΜ θα διατεθούν σύντομα από τον Νίκο Δημητριάδη μαζί με εκχύλισμα βοτάνων, σε μικρή συσκευασία (με σταγονόμετρο) καθώς και σε στερεά μορφή (κεραμικά), για απευθείας χρήση στην ποτίστρα των πτηνών. Για απολύμανση των χώρων και των κλουβιών του εκτροφείου θα διατεθούν οι ΕΜ σε μεγαλύτερη πιο οικονομική συσκευασία. Με τον τρόπο αυτό οι εκτροφείς θα έχουν στην διάθεσή τους συνεχώς και τους 3 φυσικούς τρόπους καταπολέμησης των ασθενειών, που είναι τα φαρμακευτικά βότανα, οι αντιοξειδωτικές ουσίες και οι μικροοργανισμοί που προκαλούν εξαλειπτικό ανταγωνισμό.

Βασιλης Σελεκος

----------

